# مفاجأة جامدة جدا + جولدن ريكورد الألبوم الثاني ( جمـرة نـار ) 50 ترنيمة حزينة + روووعة



## micpower (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*






مفاجأة جامدة جدا
جولدن ريكورد
الألبوم الثاني
جمـــــــــرة نــــــــــــار
50 ترنيمة حزينة 
لنخبة من أجمل مرنمي مصر والعالم العربي


POSTER 1





POSTER 2




POSTER 3



++++++++++++++
لتحميل برومو الألبوم 
هنـــــــــــــــــا


+++++++++++++
المرنمين




++++++++++++++
ترانيم الألبوم










الألبوم : جمرة نار
أداء : نخبة من أجمل المرنمين
عدد الترانيم : 50 ترنيمة
حجم الملف : 254 ميجا
مقسم إلى 3 أجزاء** يجب تحميلهم جميعا **






نبدأ بسم المسيح

MULTIUPLOAD

6 سيرفرات سريعة

PART 1

PART 2

PART 3



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

MEGAUPLOAD


PART 1

PART 2


PART 3


إلى هنا أعاننا الرب 

المصدر الأصلي : منتدى ربي يسوع*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*البوم رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديك

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*علي فكره multiupload كلهم لجزء واحد
وهو الجزء الثاني
وانا حملت الـ 3 اجزاء من megaupload​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود رااااااااااائع 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## micpower (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *البوم رائع جدااا
> 
> تسلم ايديك
> 
> وجار التحميل​*



شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا جميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## micpower (5 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *علي فكره multiupload كلهم لجزء واحد
> وهو الجزء الثاني
> وانا حملت الـ 3 اجزاء من megaupload​*



*على فكرة انا جربت الروابط وكلها طبيعية جداا وكل رابط للجزء بتا*عه​


----------



## micpower (5 سبتمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااائع
> شكرا ليك
> ربنا يعوضك ​




*شكرااااااااااا كوكومان 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## naro_lovely (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحفة بجد مجموعة رائعة جداااااااااااااااااا ميرسى *​


----------



## النهيسى (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا
 الرب يبارككم

منتهى الروعه

​


----------



## micpower (14 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا naro  وشكرااااااااااااا النهيسي للردود الجميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

هو بصراحة الجزء بتاع اه نسيتك كان تحفة بجد
واكيد ده كمان جميل لانه فيه ترانيم رائعة
جارى التحميل 
تسلم ايدك يا مايك 
​


----------



## oesi no (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*بعد التحميل مجموعة روعه يا مايك 
عجبونى بجد 
*​


----------



## micpower (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> هو بصراحة الجزء بتاع اه نسيتك كان تحفة بجد
> واكيد ده كمان جميل لانه فيه ترانيم رائعة
> جارى التحميل
> تسلم ايدك يا مايك
> ​



*شكراااا ليكي يا غالية وباذن يسوع هايعجبك جداااا*



oesi_no قال:


> *بعد التحميل مجموعة روعه يا مايك
> عجبونى بجد
> *​



*
شكرااا ليك يا غالي ومبسوط جدااا ان الألبوم عجبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*مرسي خالص علي تعبك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك

جاري التحميل​*


----------



## ayman adwar (24 ديسمبر 2010)

البوم رائع جدااا

تسلم ايديك

وجار التحميل


----------



## sameh fayez (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا علي الترانيم الحلوة والرب يبارككم


----------



## mrvero (27 يناير 2011)

100 100 فنان و سباق


----------



## candy shop (1 فبراير 2011)

جارى التحميل 

شكرااااااااا على المجهود الراائع

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## mogmog (3 فبراير 2011)

*البوم رائع جدااا..thank you
*


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## حبة خردل (4 نوفمبر 2011)

الالبوم رااااااااااائع بكل معني الكلمة


----------



## candy shop (4 نوفمبر 2011)

جارى التحميل 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

